# Solved: Burglary-prone villagers chase Google Street View car out of town



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

Burglary-prone villagers chase Google Street View car out of town


> ...It's a great way to find something you're going to be seeking later on. Like a restaurant, a friend's house ... or a place to rob. That last advantage of Street View is why people in Broughton, a village in England that has suffered three burglaries in the past six weeks, stood in the street and blocked the way when they saw the Google cameras coming. They wanted to protect their stuff.
> 
> An angry mob formed a human barrier to stop one of Google's cars, a black subcompact with a camera stalk affixed to the roof, before it could document the facades of their houses. The Google driver beat it when the cops were called, and the locals praised themselves for scoring one against petty theft...


http://www.walletpop.com/blog/2009/...gers-chase-google-street-view-car-out-of-tow/

Angry British villagers stop Google maps car


> LONDON (AFP) - Angry residents of an English village blocked the driver of a Google Street View car who was filming the neighbourhood, saying they feared he would encourage burglaries, a report said Friday.
> 
> One resident, Paul Jacobs, told the BBC he had alerted his neighbours after spotting the car from his window in Broughton, Buckinghamshire, southern England, on Wednesday.
> 
> "I don't have a problem with Google wanting to promote villages. What I have a problem with is the invasion of privacy, taking pictures directly into the home," Jacobs said.


http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5g7YU62EeWs5k1TMyzxa1aoSDdSYg


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

there not taking pictures into homes. just the street. gee paranoid are we. there not going up to the windows and taking pictures inside the house just the street. those villagers should be arrested for causing a riot.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Where were they when the break-ins were occurring?


----------

